# hycosy and results



## mellisa (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi ladies

Had my hycosy today everything fine tubes clear and she looked at my womb and ovarys they look gud to.

Im in realy bad pain now tho how bout u ladies who have had it done? 
Anyone else had realy bad pain? 

Thanks


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Mellisa,

I had the hycosy test in January and I was in terrible pain for 2 days after.  It's due to the invasive treatment and probably a bit of bruising, nothing to worry about though.

I hope you start feeling better soon.

Nic
x


----------



## mellisa (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi nic

yeah feelin better now thanks.
Never felt physical pain like it 

x


----------

